# Ingenierskunst Guide 300-375 ?



## Tanake (14. April 2007)

Also ganz ehrlich geht mir das aufn Sack ich hab Ingi 1-300 ohne sowas gemacht auch ohne gelvlt etc. aber ich weiß halt nicht wirklich weiter ich bin jetzt bei 356 hab 2 gelbe Sachen , wo die Mats arsch teuer sind und 3 grüne wo die ebenfalls arsch teuer sind ...  könnt da mal son bisschen Hilfe gebrauchen ;D


----------



## Carcharoth (14. April 2007)

Warte bis nach dem Patch. Da wird das ganze ein bisschen vereinfacht.

Ansonsten hilft halt nichts anderes als farmen farmen farmen...


----------



## elementic (15. April 2007)

also ich hab das so gemacht , in shattrath gibts son spezielles gasthaus ( jeder wächter kann dich dahin weisen ) wo du das rezept : adamantitpatronen kaufen kannst. mit denen skillt es sich gut bis 365, von da an stelle ich khoriumzielfernrohr her für die spitzen hunter


----------



## Thorgun (30. Juli 2007)

elementic schrieb:


> also ich hab das so gemacht , in shattrath gibts son spezielles gasthaus ( jeder wächter kann dich dahin weisen ) wo du das rezept : adamantitpatronen kaufen kannst. mit denen skillt es sich gut bis 365, von da an stelle ich khoriumzielfernrohr her für die spitzen hunter




Bin 361 und die Patronen sind bei mir grau....

Bzw. zum Kotzen das skillen,zich Mats für einen Punkt verschwendet...

8x Frostgranaten = 1 Punkt , danach noch nen paar andere grüne Sachen und gar kein Punkt... so komm ich nie bei 375 an...


----------



## Isegrim (30. Juli 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Bin 361 und die Patronen sind bei mir grau....
> 
> Bzw. zum Kotzen das skillen,zich Mats für einen Punkt verschwendet...
> 
> 8x Frostgranaten = 1 Punkt , danach noch nen paar andere grüne Sachen und gar kein Punkt... so komm ich nie bei 375 an...



Vielleicht helfen dir die Vorschläge aus dem Sticky im offiz.
Aber wie dort schon steht: _„Wie auch immer, wenn du der Meinung bist, du möchtest weiter machen, dann bereite dich auf die wahrscheinlich 15 am schwierigsten zu erreichenden Skillpunkte aller Berufe vor.“_


----------



## Lorille (30. Juli 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Bin 361 und die Patronen sind bei mir grau....
> 
> Bzw. zum Kotzen das skillen,zich Mats für einen Punkt verschwendet...
> 
> 8x Frostgranaten = 1 Punkt , danach noch nen paar andere grüne Sachen und gar kein Punkt... so komm ich nie bei 375 an...



In zwei Stunden von 300 auf 374 gelevelt, mit 260 Teufelseisenbarren, 15 Thoriumröhren, 50 Elementarsprengpulver, 50 Netherstoff und den Mats für die epischen Helme.

375 heb ich mir für meinen Raketenwerfer auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

